# 2 5 week old kittens in HI



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Ther are 2 5 week old kittens in HI in nead of a home. One is a short haired grey black and white tabby female and the other is a solid black med. length fur kitty. E-mail me at [email protected]


----------

